# String Quartet in Am



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

It's basically in sonata form, the "second" theme being a major variation of the first:


__
https://soundcloud.com/neidhart%2Fadagietto

Do you think I should write two more movements to go with it?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i think so. it doesn't sound like a stand alone piece.


----------

